# Mr(s). Bird's Story



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Earlier this year I saw a post on Craigslist (I check for pigeons there often) about a pigeon named Mr. Bird. Two wonderful people had found him in the middle of the road as a squab, where his mother was trying to feed him and narrowly missing cars right and left. They brought him home and set up pigeon shop. He couldn't see out of his right eye and flying made him do loops around the apartment so they didn't want to release him. He was at that point, in April, just a few months old and they were looking for the perfect home for him, wanting him to be around other pigeons (they would take him to the park and he loved hanging out on the ground with the local pigeons, but couldn't fly with them when they took off). I read the post and told them I would love to give him a great home. We met and I came home with Mr. Bird.








(He's the gray one in the middle).

Mr. Bird lived in my bedroom and began to gradually get acquainted with the aviary flock as we went in there every day. He loves people and hands, as most human-raised pijies do, and just loved to hang out and watch TV. During visits to the aviary, he also seemed to fall in love with a big white girl, Gwendolyn, and I brought her inside to be his mate. They lived in the bedroom for a month and then went into a very large cage in the aviary for two weeks, and then I released them into the aviary with the other birds. He loves being in there and often comes out into the patio with me to read or sit in the sun (not sure how much reading he actually does, more editing lol). 

Gwendolyn, his "wife", seemed to not be interested anymore, I noticed about a month ago. I haven't seen this with other pigeons and wondered if it was that he was too humanish for her. I was wondering what I should do about it, and then Mr. Bird started making a nest in the corner of the aviary on a little table. Now, I've seen pigeons make "nests"...usually consisting of two or three twigs and voila! A nest! Not so in this case. This nest has almost a hundred pieces of straw, as well as feathers, fake leaves off of their trees, and fluff. His previous owners saw a picture (I keep in contact with them as they love to hear about Mr. Bird) and they said it looks like a condor's nest, lol. It's by far the best pigeon nest I've ever laid eyes on. So Mr. Bird settled in on the nest and the next thing I know, there's a young *male*, Julian, hanging around and kissing him! Well, I thought, if Mr. Bird likes the fellas, that's fine with me (not my first gay bird, I might add!) But no! For the next day there were two eggs in the nest and no females about. 

I pondered. Mr. Bird had exhibited very male behavior his whole life, including the purple and green coloring on his feathers, the "Darth-Vadering", the cooing, etc. I've had females that could fake it but not like this. The only logical conclusion is that Mr. Bird had fooled us all, and well. And this made Mr. Bird.........a Mrs. Bird!

With my more "pet" pigeons, I like to let them hatch a clutch before giving out the dummy eggs, so I let nature take its course and Saturday there were two yellow peeps in the nest. Mrs. Bird is so proud, she couldn't wait until I showed up to see her new babies. She and her hubby are doing an excellent job and I am so pleased with them, and so happy that Mrs. Bird adjusted so well and loves her new life here with us. Just wanted to share the lovely story.  









(Julian running off another bird too close to their nest)









(the condor nest! and new babies)


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Awww. Look at the little peeps! That's such a heart warming story. She sounds like a very sweet bird. I love how birds bond so closely with both humans and their own kind, don't you? You'll need to take more pictures of her lovely little ones as they grow up. And that really is a great nest.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is such a wonderful story. Thank you for sharing it with us.
And the pics are great.
Funny how he fooled you, and what was up with the first mate? Didn't she realize from the beginning Mrs. Bird was a she? Funny.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great story, Mary Jane and lovely birds and babies too! Good for you for watching Craigslist in your area. I did that for three counties here in my area for more than a year but recently gave it up as I could no longer deal with the emotional roller coaster that many of the posts sent me on. I was able to assist quite a few doves, pigeons, ducks, geese, and chickens before I gave up. Perhaps I will be up to doing it again at some point.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to Julian and Mrs. Bird on the babies hatching out.

Hope they have many wonderful years together. 

Thanks for sharing this story.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's an adorable story I'm so glad Mrs. Bird has a happy forever home and loving mate and family. Nothing beats a story book happy ending


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Such a great story, Maryjane! I assume you are quite sure that Julian is NOT a hen?  

Quite the nest builder you have there. Every so often there are pigeons who can really build!

An Arizona State pigeon named Peter Pied Piper was such a one. I called him the Frank Lloyd Wright of pigeondom! He built a nest that was at least a foot high and then a couple more that were almost as large! Cornell's Project Pigeon Watch was quite impressed!

I hope the squabs do well. I know they will be growing fast!

We will all look forward to updates!  From seeing the parents, their kids are going to be beautiful!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That is such a sweet story. I see Mrs. Bird up there on her throne. It looks like she planted flowers around her home.

I wonder what is their attraction to the road. Do you think that it is because is absorbs heat. We hear of so many found in the road. Maybe it is like a heating pad to them.

Your two little grandkids are adorable. Give my congradulations to Mrs. Bird.

Feather


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

New pictures of the babies  Had to replace the "condor nest" with a dish as it was a bit....poopie. Babies look like they're taking after dad Julian, black with bits of white. Again sorry for the blur, having problems with my digi cam and the cell doesn't take great pics. But you get the main idea he he.










Vasp, it is nice that they can bond with us and with other birds. I was worried at first because she wanted nothing to do with other pigeons. Then (with me in there with her) she adapted well and found them interesting enough to hang out with. I think she's got the best of both worlds, now. 

Reti, I don't know about her first mate Gwendolyn. Maybe Gwen prefers other girls lol. I had some gay doves once, so I know it's not impossible.....and Gwen hadn't chosen a mate yet though there are some single males available. Guess we'll see.....

Terry, I sure know what you mean about Craigslist. Usually it's so horrible, I just type "pigeon" or "bird" in the search bar and read only those posts to check for birds that may need help. Many of the other posts are so angry, or sad, or astounding, I can't read them anymore either. That's why I enjoy this site so much, there are educated and knowledgeable people, and no ranting and raving and picking at each other, and everyone here loves animals and treat them so well. 

Treesa and Pete, Mrs. Bird and Julian thank you for the nice things you said about them.  

Shi, that's a good question! Julian lays the "male hours" on the nest so unless they're all really confused, I'm pretty sure he's the male. I wish you had a picture of the Pied Piper nest; I'd like to see that one! Maybe give Mrs. Bird some ideas.....

Feather, she does look like a queen on her throne lol. There are plastic trees in there and she kind of rearranged some of the branches to form a pretty environment for them.  I don't know why they like the road, maybe because it is warm as you said. I have found some in the road as well, mostly youngsters who couldn't fly but also some older birds who couldn't fly well. Mrs. Bird thanks you for the congratulations.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I think Cindy may have a Peter nest picture. I e-mailed her and, hopefully, some pics will be posted!


----------

